
The Great Dolphin Dilemma - Hooke
https://www.hakaimagazine.com/features/the-great-dolphin-dilemma/
======
pvaldes
In sum, with the new drones and machines and the public increasily frowning
upon the idea of captive dolphins, neither trained belugas, orcas or dolphins
are seen as a much desirable project as before.

Russians "lost" some of their animals in april, and Americans could be in the
way to do the same. Is a matter of time to be closed and replaced by robots.
Of course nobody would want to admit if/that the technology is ready yet, for
strategic reasons.

Cetaceans are very expensive and high maintenance animals.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Cetaceans are very expensive and high maintenance animals.

Sure, but how is that a disadvantage compared to robots? They work much better
than robots do (more functionality) and they're much lower maintenance than
the robots are. Throwing fish into water is as easy as maintenance gets.

All of the problems with using whales are that we don't yet have them trained.
That's an enormous R&D cost... which is a problem that also applies to robots.

